# SDX - Sienna Cancer Diagnostics



## System (5 June 2017)

Sienna is an Australian company whose goal is identifying, developing and commercialising innovative and novel diagnostic technologies which satisfy an unmet clinical and market need in the detection, characterisation and monitoring of cancer.

It is anticipated that SDX will list on the ASX during August 2017.

http://www.siennadiagnostics.com.au


----------



## System (31 July 2020)

On July 29th, 2020, Sienna Cancer Diagnostics Limited (SDX) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between SDX and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in SDX by BARD1 Life Sciences Limited.


----------

